# Breakfast is Served



## Harv (Mar 11, 2013)

A Red-breasted Merganser drake enjoying an early morning breakfast of Goby. This was taken at one of my usual haunts... our local harbor. The Goby is an invasive species here so it's nice to see this duck reducing the population. 

Shot with 1D4, 300/2.8L IS plus 2xTC III







Thanks for looking.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 11, 2013)

Great shot. Looks like a beautiful morning.


----------



## Menace (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely shot. Well done


----------



## rcarca (Mar 11, 2013)

Super shot. Great catch in more than one way!

Richard


----------



## Harv (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot, folks.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Harv said:


> A Red-breasted Merganser drake enjoying an early morning breakfast of Goby. This was taken at one of my usual haunts... our local harbor. The Goby is an invasive species here so it's nice to see this duck reducing the population.
> 
> Shot with 1D4, 300/2.8L IS plus 2xTC III
> 
> ...


Nice color, contrast & timing


----------



## gary samples (Mar 1, 2014)

Breakfast 600mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Breakfast 600mm


Is that a rat eating a rat?


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast 600mm
> ...




I think it is a ferret...no?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...


I think you are right ... but from this angle it looks so much like a rat.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


 it is a Long-tailed Weasel - Mustela frenata eating a vole


----------



## Menace (Mar 1, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Thanks for the clarification - I was unsure too.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 1, 2014)

Weasels are great hunters - I once saw one dragging a small rabbit, probably heavier that the weasel itself.

Great shot!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


I see ... I've never seen those creatures before, so for me they are look like rats ... good shot.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 5, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

Fresh Cutthroat Trout

Take last April in Moose Wyoming during a light snow fall. 
1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS with 1.4x
f/5.6
1/1250
1600 iso


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 18, 2014)

Harv said:


> A Red-breasted Merganser drake enjoying an early morning breakfast of Goby. This was taken at one of my usual haunts... our local harbor. The Goby is an invasive species here so it's nice to see this duck reducing the population.
> 
> Shot with 1D4, 300/2.8L IS plus 2xTC III
> 
> ...


Great shot, Harv. I wish I was out there shooting today... I'll take your Merganser and raise you one with a pair of youngsters (but your breakfast is much more filling):





Here's a bigger fish, but wrong bird:


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

This guy enjoys berries for breakfast. Again, taken in Moose Wyoming (last fall). 
1D Mark IV, 300 2.8 L IS, f/5, 1/1000, 1600 iso


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Great shots.
Wildlifeandmore, love the bear with berries, nice shot.
Mack, love the one breakfast two mouths scenario.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Breakfast 600mm



Mmmmmmm.... Tasty!


----------



## sanj (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice. Makes me trust the 2X more...


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Snake; It's what's for Breakfast! ;D


----------



## Harv (Mar 19, 2014)

Breakfast about to be served


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not unlike the Snake, Sometimes it's, "Squirrel, it's what's for dinner" 
Sorry for the poor IQ, I didn't even see this one coming, just threw my camera up and started snapping in machine gun mode... got this one, it was all over in a second or two... 

I may have posted this last year under the title "Flying Squirrel" :


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Not unlike the Snake, Sometimes it's, "Squirrel, it's what's for dinner"
> Sorry for the poor IQ, I didn't even see this one coming, just threw my camera up and started snapping in machine gun mode... got this one, it was all over in a second or two...
> 
> I may have posted this last year under the title "Flying Squirrel" :


I love it and thanks for posting. It reminds me of when I first move to my current neighborhood, which is very suburban but still pretty wild. I was walking down the stairs looking out a octagonal picture window at a squirrel when a red-shouldered hawk swooped down and grabbed him. It was surreal! Your photo is very close to what I saw.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

Harv said:


> Breakfast about to be served


I didn't see the little fella at first, but that's a cool shot! Did the owl get him?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Snake; It's what's for Breakfast! ;D


 m
AWESOME ... I had made a few images of a Heron eating snake in December 2013, but I couldn't get as close as your shots, as the heron was over on the other side of a small river bank and I was shooting at 200mm with 70-200 lens ... but your images capture the decisive moment superbly. Well done.


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 19, 2014)

Harv said:


> Breakfast about to be served



Wow! Nice shot!


----------



## Harv (Mar 19, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast about to be served
> ...



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2014)

Harv said:


> Breakfast about to be served



Great capture Harv. Well done.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 20, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh Cutthroat Trout
> ...



Jackson Bill, Yes. Moose-Wilson Rd to the left of the beaver pond a bit. Might be the same guy. Drove by there 3-4 days ago and still covered in snow and about a 4 foot snow bank along the road. One of my go to places for late day places to shoot. Also, lots of Black Bears in the area. About a mile south/west down is where i got the Cinnamon Black Bear shot last fall.
Might be a Brook. Maybe this cropped pic (few frames before) will help you.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Snake; It's what's for Breakfast! ;D



wow...what a series. question, how the hell do they know if it's a poisonous snake or not? or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Snake; It's what's for Breakfast! ;D
> ...


Thanks! Great question! I don't think they care, I'm fairly certain this one might have been a water moccasin... I think they just count on winning!!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Snake; It's what's for Breakfast! ;D
> ...


I think you're right Bill! :


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Harv said:


> Breakfast about to be served


Love this Harv!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Dragonfly, it's what's for Dinner! :

100-400mm
1/400th
ISO 400
f/5.6


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

A leg of Zebra for breakfast anybody.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 21, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A leg of Zebra for breakfast anybody.


Nice shot! I'll have a thigh please


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

And on today's menu we are having a special on duck......


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And on today's menu we are having a special on duck......


 Cracking shot


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And on today's menu we are having a special on duck......
> ...


+1


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Although, it seems we've been focused on the carnivores. How about a vegan?


Why not vegan? This guy eats both!
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
f/4
1/2000
400 iso


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson_Bill said:
> ...


Perhaps he was adding some spice for another meal Jackson Bill? Enjoyed photographing him. Watched for a bit before he wandered away. He would sniff it and the eat it while slowly walking around. Taken in Yellowstone near Lamar Valley. Have you ever been up that way? Any good pics? Gonna head back up when the Park roads connecting open up.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Harv said:


> A Red-breasted Merganser drake enjoying an early morning breakfast of Goby. This was taken at one of my usual haunts... our local harbor. The Goby is an invasive species here so it's nice to see this duck reducing the population.
> 
> Shot with 1D4, 300/2.8L IS plus 2xTC III
> 
> ...



Looks like breakfast, lunch and dinner. Really nice shot Harv!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Would this be take-away?


Good one


----------



## philmoz (Mar 25, 2014)

More of a late afternoon snack - red-billed hornbill with a scorpion it just caught (South Africa, 2012).






Phil.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

philmoz said:


> More of a late afternoon snack - red-billed hornbill with a scorpion it just caught (South Africa, 2012).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing how some of these birds just make a meal of poisonous creatures, I wonder if birds of prey like these die from snake or scorpion bites ... nice image.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 26, 2014)

philmoz said:


> More of a late afternoon snack - red-billed hornbill with a scorpion it just caught (South Africa, 2012).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot. I'd want this guy around while camping out there.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 26, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > More of a late afternoon snack - red-billed hornbill with a scorpion it just caught (South Africa, 2012).
> ...



Thanks. I don't think I'd be camping anywhere in the area, you'd likely end up as breakfast for the lions 

We had a hard time spotting these two (who had just finished eating).





Phil.


----------

